# off road motor



## rc10gt mober (Apr 15, 2007)

im kinda nw at the whole eltric thing im use to gas i was worndering if anyone can tell what is a good motor to run in a rc10t4 the ecs can hole a 14t motor i want it to go fast. but can anyone tell me what motor can make it pull a wheelie thanks oh yeah kinda on a budget  :dude:


----------



## chopper8984 (Apr 24, 2007)

First off there is a couple questions A. what is your budget B. what kind of batteries are using. The best bang for your buck would be a brushless system but without the right batteries. You will never see its full potential of this system


----------



## rc10gt mober (Apr 15, 2007)

i have venem 3000 and a mached 3300 batteries and budget is like 55 bucks


----------



## local nc driver (Mar 12, 2007)

:wave: Hey dude...if you have a mod motor now then all you need is an armature...get a 12 turn double.18 years of racing speaking here.


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

rc10gt mober said:


> im kinda nw at the whole eltric thing im use to gas i was worndering if anyone can tell what is a good motor to run in a rc10t4 the ecs can hole a 14t motor i want it to go fast. but can anyone tell me what motor can make it pull a wheelie thanks oh yeah kinda on a budget  :dude:


We can set you up with exactly what you are looking for, and kep it well within your budget.
Call me at the shop M-F, 9-5 EST and I can discuss the details with you.

Regards,
Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
www.putnampropulsion.com
518-452-0422


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

You can trust Todd


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

We also have many used team motors and armatures that have tons of life left in them-but since they are used, we can't sell them as new...so we sell them at greatly reduced prices...:thumbsup:


----------

